# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Prostheses & Robotic Limbs >  Fraser Leid's Incredible 3D Printed Prosthetic Hand

## Brian_Krassenstein

UK-based industrial design student Fraser Leid recently designed and is in "the prototype phase" of a 3D printed prosthetic hand unlike any we've seen before. The hand, called the "Prehensile," is a kit-based design with rubberized--and easily replaceable--fingertips for good gripping. The hand is built in two sections--the Phalanges Collective and the Metacarpal Housing--emulating the 27 bones of the natural human hand. Kits of the full design would include metal parts and STL files for 3D printed components, which could be assembled either as snap-fit parts onto various joints, or fastened down with stainless steel screws. Find out more about the design in the full article: http://3dprint.com/77988/3d-printed-prehensile-hand/


Below is a look at the Prehensile Prosthetic Hand:

----------

